# Think 11 yr old son may have ibs



## mom2four (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi. I am new to this site and hoping to get some insight. I have an 11 year old son that has a lot of stomach cramping throughout the day but especially first thing in the morning. He wakes up crying in pain and curling up. He describes the feeling as cramping or tightening and sometimes says he stomach feels "empty". He has had these symptoms along with headaches, some diarrhea, and heartburn off and on for a few years, but the stomach pains have gotten much worse lately. His pediatrician thinks he just has a lot of stomach acid. But stomach acid controllers are not working. He says the pain goes away around 1pm and then it usually returns in the evening around 7 or 8. I have been doing a lot of research on the net the last week or so and all of his symptoms point me to ibs. The biggest problem for me is getting him to go to school. He cries the whole morning before school and cries until I make him get out of the van. I have 3 other children to get off in the morning, and this is becoming extremely frustrating. I have tried giving him pain meds and breakfast and that doesn't work. I know he is really in pain because it's on the weekends too...not just during the week. He has already missed 9 days of school and has been tardy several times. Does this sound like ibs to anyone? And does eating cold things make you feel better? All he ever wants to eat are things like milkshakes. Is there anything I can do to ease his pain in the morning? Thankyou so much.


----------



## sisu1308 (Sep 27, 2004)

Different foods affect different people, but when I was his age Ice Cream killed my stomach, actually most dairy did. If you are unhappy with your dr's diagnosis- get a second opinion. Has he had any specific tests done? That empty feeling he has, I can sympathize. Just the other day my stomach felt like I was hungry, but any food I ate would upset it more. With IBS my father and I have both found that there are many different types of pains and not just one specific type or in one specific area. Luckily my father has it as well so when I describe it to him and understands.Pain killers do not work for me. Especially because a lot of pain killers have the side affect of upsetting the stomach. Levsin is the only medication I've been on that has somewhat helped.Is he taking anything now?


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

Has he been tested for allergies at all? because this could make a huge difference. I couldn't eat dairy at his age either, and still can't. I have had IBS since I was 7, and I remember missing a ton of school beause I felt so aweful, but as soon as I stopped eating dairy products I didn't feel quite as bad. I was put on an elimination diet, which helped a lot. I was able to pin point exactly what foods were bothering me the most.Also its important that he eats breakfast because if he doesn't he will only feel worse. personnally if I drink cold water in the morning I will have such bad cramps, so I have to eat something before I can eat or drink anything cold. however this is not the same for everyone.well if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------

